# where to buy 1966 tripower center carb



## buish (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone know any places that sell 1966 tripower center carbs? I called Performance Years and they said the person that rebuilds the carbs retired and they are trying to find another source. They have a waiting list, but don't know when they will get anymore. Also called Ames, but they discontinued it because it was hard to find '66 carbs.

I would prefer a reputable place where I am buy one without sending in a core. I know there's Ebay and craigslist, but would want to know that it was done right.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Wish I could help you but, I don't know of anyone right now. If you do find one, rebuild yourself or find someone local to do it. I wouldn't ship mine anywhere. That center carb is getting to be worth its weight in precious metals and you wouldn't want to have it "misplaced". Have you checked Bethel's Goat Farm? They might be able to help you. Good luck with your search.


----------



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

try Mike's Tripower;3093606385 pontiactripower.com


----------



## buish (Sep 17, 2011)

i ended up buying the last one from thepartsplaceinc


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Ditto on Pontiac Tripower

Welcome - Pontiac Tripower.com - Your One Stop Tripower Shop


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Got my re-build kit from PontiacTri-power.com as well. He also sells individual and complete set-ups.

Service is excellant.


----------



## stevengto (Jun 4, 2017)

Dose anyone make a reproduction center carb for a 1966 GTO Tri power?


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

I like Mike. He actually called me on the phone and took the time to talk me through some problems once. He has good part as well.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Joe'sToy said:


> Got my re-build kit from PontiacTri-power.com as well. He also sells individual and complete set-ups.
> 
> Service is excellant.


Like I said back in 2012, PontiacTripower.com is the place to go. Look on their web site, Mike is very knowledgeable and great to deal with.


----------

